# Liefde is een werkwoord



## Minnie121728

I got a friend from Holland, we use to talk in English or Spanish, but sometimes he talks his own language, like this time, he has told me this, that im unable to understand, and he is not available by now, it was this;   Liefde is een werkwoord., What does it means?


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

It means _Love is a verb_, what's not true: _liefde _is a noun.
I learnt from a short Google search that it is the title of a love song by the singer Guus Meeuwis and the title of the 1991 best-seller about relationships with practical advice on the subject.

please allow me to make some corrections:


Minnie121728 said:


> I got a friend from Holland. We _usually _talk in English or Spanish, but sometimes he _speaks_ his own language, like this time, he has told me Liefde is een werkwoord,_ but_ _I__ don't_ understand, and he is not available now. What does it mean?


I hope you find it helpful and not annoying: I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Minnie121728

LeRenardReynaerde said:


> It means _Love is a verb_, what's not true: _liefde _is a noun.I learnt from a short Google search that it is the title of a love song by the singer Guus Meeuwis and the title of the 1991 best-seller about relationships with practical advice on the subject.please allow me to make some corrections:I hope you find it helpful and not annoying: I couldn't help myself.


 So many thanks LeRenard'...for the explication and corrections...


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

You're quite welcome!


----------



## Suehil

It might be useful to you to know that the Dutch word for 'verb' is 'work-word'.  The phrase 'Liefde is een werkwoord' means that love is something you have to work at.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Minnie 

I agree with Sue Hill. The use of this sentence goes beyond titles. I remember that we had a subject called philosophy in secondary school and the teacher used that exact sentence in topics about boy-girl relationships. 

I think I took his advise too literally at the time .

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Minnie121728

newtoncircus said:


> dag minnie i agree with sue hill. The use of this sentence goes beyond titles. I remember that we had a subject called philosophy in secondary school and the teacher used that exact sentence in topics about boy-girl relationships. I think i took his advise too literally at the time :d.groetjes herman


good for you newton!!! Thank you...


----------



## Minnie121728

Suehil said:


> It might be useful to you to know that the Dutch word for 'verb' is 'work-word'.  The phrase 'Liefde is een werkwoord' means that love is something you have to work at.


Thank You Sue'..i've talked with my friend and he traduced for me exactly as you did...


----------

